# April 10-14 Trout Trip



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I will be switching jobs April 17 and my current boss was gracious enough to grant my vacation the week prior. I am looking to take my a-frame pop up for a solo trip in PA or WV and am looking for suggestions of where to go. Would rather find a campground to escape the crowds and clear my mind for a few days! Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

mountainbikingrn said:


> I will be switching jobs April 17 and my current boss was gracious enough to grant my vacation the week prior. I am looking to take my a-frame pop up for a solo trip in PA or WV and am looking for suggestions of where to go. Would rather find a campground to escape the crowds and clear my mind for a few days! Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


Tracy Ridge campground, Allegany National Forest. Lots of good stream trout fishing in the area. Sugar run and just about any of the smaller tribs will hold native Brookies. Sugar has stocked population as well as some natives. Check the date for season opener, Bear country so use caution.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Smokey Mnts ? Best quick getaway for me ( SW Ohio) and the Backcountry provides a lot of solitude and the fish are always hungry.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Oil Creek campground has always been good to us. They have a few primitive cabins too for reasonable $$. Keep eye on weather. visit Oil Creek Outfitters, Mike, for fly supplies and knowledge. Bring your sense of humor.
Rickerd


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

We fished Hyner run and North Bend in Pennsylvania a few years back. It treated us well. It is stocked by the state. The problem is that the locals are all carrying stringers and take them out as fast as they are placed. We release them, they take them. Went way back in the logging roads and took a few native trout. Beautiful country. Stayed at hyner run state campground. Nice facilities. Watch the stream flows and take everything you need, not many good fly shops out in the boonies!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I believe Pa trout season opens on the 15th of april,, might have to extend your vacation an extra day to fish for trout.. or southeastern Pa. trout season opens April 1. Pa has several streams that are Fly Fishing only..Good luck...


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Smokey Mnts ? Best quick getaway for me ( SW Ohio) and the Backcountry provides a lot of solitude and the fish are always hungry.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I concur with you garhtr, but then again I am rather biased when it comes to Tennessee trout fishing. Not only do you have the GSMNP that you can chase wild trout, you have tail-waters such as the Clinch, South Holston, Watauga and Hiwassee rivers that you can catch trophy fish on. Thousands of miles of water to fish and with spectacular scenery.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> I believe Pa trout season opens on the 15th of april,, might have to extend your vacation an extra day to fish for trout.. or southeastern Pa. trout season opens April 1. Pa has several streams that are Fly Fishing only..Good luck...


You can fish for trout year round in Pa. Many different site specific regulations. You just can't keep any from waters where harvest is permitted until the regular trout season.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't camp much, so I'm not sure on campgrounds, but some of my favorite waters are in central Pa. Spring creek, Little J, Spruce, Penn's to name a few.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

How far are you willing to drive? 

I vote Central PA. Quality larger water options that chuckNduck listed above, plus plenty of smaller streams. You will see other fishermen on the larger popular streams(they're popular for a reason) but if you're willing to walk there's ways to find plenty of elbow room and good fishing. Catching may vary, but the fish are there.

If you only want to fish the western part of the state you're limited to a few special regs sections for stocked trout, as well as non-stocked small streams. Just be careful what streams and sections you fish, as many waters are closed until the 15th as stated. 

I can't speak for WV, or elsewhere. GSMNP sounds like an awesome trip


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.revelles.com


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

If you were interested in GSMNP, there's a campground at Cade's Cove that will put you in the area of a lot of fishing waters, including the Little River, and all it's branches. We went up Tremont, on the Middle Prong, and fished that for rainbows and browns, then another day drove up to the trailhead, and hiked up Lynn Camp Prong for native brookies. There are miles of stream to fish down there.


----------

